# How do you pick up a rat from a cage?



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok so most of my cage is fluff and bedding but theyres some wire , and nevertherless its almost impossible to pick up the rats, they literally click theyre legs to whatever theyre standing on and when I take them out , they have a great time, with a few tiny terriortial / love pee's . Why do they cling to whatever theyre standing on? And is there a method to get rid of this?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Many rats assume you're a predator. I try to pick them up with both hands to make them feel more stable. It helps sometimes.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Usually one hand around the body, one under the booty/back feet. Go slow and watch for tail whippings ;-)


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

I use two hands, and scoop them up very slowly. Always show them your hands before you pick them up, never pick them up from behind and suprise them.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto to glindella. 
One of my girls practically jumps in my hand, the other is timid and I have to fish her out usually. Today I tried putting a dab of almond butter on the palm of my hand to coax her onto my hand. I put my hand very still, palm up in front of her hidey-box. She came out sniffin', crawled onto my hand to get some licks and I gently lifted her with both hands. It worked pretty well, she did not come out with bedding in her clutches like usual. hopefully after some rounds of this she will start to love getting into my hands as much as her sister.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

maybe my rats are weird, they only cling to the wire before I open the cage... 

as soon as the cage is open they are knocking each other down because everyone wants to be the first to run up my arm

it is very rare for me to have to actually reach in to get someone


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> maybe my rats are weird, they only cling to the wire before I open the cage...
> 
> as soon as the cage is open they are knocking each other down because everyone wants to be the first to run up my arm
> 
> it is very rare for me to have to actually reach in to get someone


same here. Panda just runs up my arm so I don't ever have to pick him up.  Scout is more reserved, so I just scoop him up by cupping my hands under him.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

DD is a bit different. 

First I have to hand wrestle him, toss some bedding on him & then roll him over to tickle his belly. But after all of that he bounces out the cage door to give me big ratty kisses. He is such a nut.


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

My rats arn't used to being outside the cage 1 week after getting them I got sent to camp, luckily my mom loved rats but didn't like taking them out now they're out once a day.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> DD is a bit different.
> 
> First I have to hand wrestle him, toss some bedding on him & then roll him over to tickle his belly. But after all of that he bounces out the cage door to give me big ratty kisses. He is such a nut.


Its like a secret handshake


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, pretty much.

He will just lay there like a lump unless you toss the bedding. At that point he runs out & jumps on the back of my hand then two out of three falls later he is ready to come out & shoulder surf for a little while. 

This whole wrestling-attack thing was very frightening at first because he is so big. I would put my hand in his cage & have visions of pulling back a bloody stump when he would pounce on me. So I incorporated the bedding toss to let him know it is play time & not just me reaching in to fill a food bowl or clean out his potty area.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I have that problem with my big boys, Justin was a hard nipper (v. food aggressive/klutzy, missed the treat and got my fingers A LOT) and made me bleed more than once. Now I think their over it, but I'm still hesitant to wrestle with them


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey thanks guys! I tried taking them out this morning, and used the 2 hand method and it was easy, and they seemed happy . Thanks !


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

glindella said:


> I have that problem with my big boys, Justin was a hard nipper (v. food aggressive/klutzy, missed the treat and got my fingers A LOT) and made me bleed more than once. Now I think their over it, but I'm still hesitant to wrestle with them


DD has never bitten me... just makes me a little weak in the knees when he does a flying tackle & wraps himself around my hand & arm. The bedding toss has helped, he hasn't jumped on me since I started doing that. 

I've only been bitten by females & those were cases where I blame myself not them. The worst was when a girl went right to the bone on my knuckle. I had no idea she dropped babies in the cage. I had just brought her home a couple of days before. 

Glad to hear the scoop is working. Give them time & use lots & lots of bribes. The way to a rats heart is through his/her tummy... thats for sure.


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

They dont really like to eat outside the cage, so should I give them treats when I bring them back in, because thats wheat I've been doing. 

(Also I'd like to say thanks for the people on this forum thats helped me, iv'e learned a lot here so thanks!)


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

could be they are just nervous because the rat isn't going to eat when they don't feel safe... you know you have a great bond when one will eat while you hold them

time & patience... I'm sure there is something they love to eat that is near impossible to resist. Try figuring it out because it really can help you with getting them use to you. Once you figure it out be consistent & only offer it to them by hand when you plan on taking them out. Rats learn by association. Foods, sounds, smells... you name it. They will learn by what they are exposed to.

But about the food thing out of the cage. I have one little female that I swear is OCD (obsessive-compulsive) She takes every scrap of food & stashes it in a plastic box I placed in their cage as a sleeping box. If I hand her food while out of the cage she will run back into the cage & then run back to me looking for more. She is also the little maid of the group. When I pull out their bedding material & add a new pile of shredded paper or fabric strips, she will run like crazy re-dressing all of their favorite places to snuggle up. She will push all the bedding around until she is satisfied with where it is & if I put a hammock or anything in a different spot than where is was before her world crumbles. (hence the name Jitters)


----------

